# yellow HCL acid



## samuel-a (Oct 9, 2009)

well... i have purchesd hcl acid but not under the brand name "muratic".

i have noticed in the videos that the muratic acid is an absolut clear solution, on the other hand, my hcl acid, which supose to be only hcl diluted with water has a destinctive yellow color...

is that ok, won't i have truble noticing some processes, like... the gold beeing dissolved?

BTW, i boght 10% solution and a 32% solution, and it seem's that the 32% one is actually more clear than the 10% one...


what do you think about that?

thank for all ya help


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 9, 2009)

When I add the Home Depot / Lowes store brand muratic that we all use to wash
my gold foils, it does indeed turn yellow as it hits the foils. It is clear in the jug
or in the measuring cup though.


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 9, 2009)

If I were you, I would use only the 32 percent muriatic.
The 10 percent stuff probably won't be strong enough to use to refine.
It might be good enough to wash with, but I'm unfamiliar with a yellow color or tint.
What is the name of it?

Maybe some of the guys that know more about it than myself will comment.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 9, 2009)

I get muractic at the hardware store in quarts that is yellow, it is 32 percent but cheaper.
Clear muractic at lowes cost a $1.00 more per gallon.

JIm


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 9, 2009)

The yellow color is sometimes caused by aging. Another cause could be iron impurities in the acid.

Steve


----------



## Oz (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had 5 gallon jugs of concentrated muriatic acid left behind on jobsites that I superintended (masonry restoration work) full and unopened that I took home. They were clear at the time but aged to yellow. Using them for refining I can say that they have been degraded as to how they react to metals compared to how the fresh clear muriatic does. 

I cannot however explain to you exactly what changes within the acid over time. I am no chemist.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for your answer guys.

just wantet to ponit out, the tow acid ware bught from tow differet manufacturers and from tow different stors, right from the shelf a few days ego.

wher i live, in israel, we don't have (as far as i know) this brand "muriatic" acid OTC, all the other hcl acid contaning products contain also perfums and some other impurities which i think will be bad for my solution...


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 10, 2009)

samuel-a;

Do they sell liquid acid for balancing the pH in swimming pools there?


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 10, 2009)

eeTHr 

i guess so, but have no idea who or wher... whay?


BTW, i tried to dissolve metallic tin, which ware tken from some PCB, with my 32% yellow HCL, and absolutly nothing is happening (including heat)...

i think they fulled me and sold me 10% or somthing....


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 10, 2009)

samuel-a;

Liquid swimming pool acid should say "Muriatic Acid" and/or the ingredients list should say "Hydrogen Chloride [That's HCl] 31.45%."

Look in the phone directory for swimming pool supplies.

Also, their liquid "chlorine," which is sodium hypochlorite, is stronger than Clorox.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 9, 2009)

I've found that some brands of HCL used as LIME cleaners for kitchens and baths also contain a detergient and yellow die for color. 
I personal have used a brand from Home depo for making AP that when I added the peroxide it smelt like Dawn dish soap and looked like some one opened the washing machine while it was running.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 9, 2009)

Occasionally, the muriatic I've bought from a hardware store had a slightly yellow tint to it. I've also seen this color in drums of tech grade HCl. I always assumed (and, have read) that it was slightly contaminated with iron. It might also be from the formation of a little chlorine gas, which has a yellow-green color. In any case, I've never noticed any detrimental effect from using this yellowish acid for making aqua regia, which is about the only thing I use HCl for. For other more sensitive applications, it may cause a problem.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 10, 2009)

thank you all...
apparently, they sold me a 10% acid... i'll not use it any futher.....maybe for cleaning...


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2009)

dilute hydrochloric acid can be concentrated, up to its azeotrope, you will have to watch the temperature at which you are evaporating so as not to boil off chlorine, and if you do have other thing unwanted in your, acid there is alway's distilling, which can work to remove impurity's, you may have to determine which is more volitile (the acid or the impurity) and work accordingly, also there are several names usually for the same chemical, if you are having trouble finding one Knowing these name's can be helpful in finding them.


----------

